# Transporting an Established Tank, Need Fairly Quick Advice



## BEARitone (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello,

I have a friend who wants to get rid of his 12g nano tank. It contains live sand, live rock, and 2 clownfish. I have been looking for advice but it is not always clear.

What is the best way to go about this? I need to get it moved from his place to mine tonight or tomorrow.
He lives about 5-10 minutes away. I would like to make sure that the stability of the tank is perserved as best as possible.

My main problems are advice on the live rock and sand.

Can I keep the sand in the tank during transport or will that stress the bottom of the tank too much?

I have head to keep the live rock covered with wet newspaper, but wouldn't newspaper ink contaminate everything?


Where is a good place to buy a container to reserve the water that does not contain any harsh chemicals?

He said the water needs to be changed, should I add a bit of pre-mixed saltwater when I get it to my home in addition to the reserved tank water?

Thanks in advanced for any tips/advice.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

get a few buckets from home depot. id say atleast 2, if not 3. theyre only a few bucks each. they also sell lids. look at them each in the store. if they dont look right select another. rinse them with the hose when you get home. i would have extra water made. drain tank into buckets. fish in one, rock in other. im not sure if this tank is a solid acylic 1 piece or if its glass. if its bottom is held by silicon i personally like to not have anything of weight on the bottom ( like the sand ) when i transport.


----------



## BEARitone (Oct 1, 2010)

Awesome, sounds simple enough.

It is a JBJ Nano Cube, which says it is glass but also has some housing structure that wraps from the top to back to bottom so it might be ok, but I will make sure to look at it before we go to see if it can hold the weight. Otherwise I could just throw the damp sand into another bucket.


Should I remove the filter media and put it in a bucket that has water(maybe with the rocks)? Or do I not need to bother?


----------

